# Value? Schwinn Jaguar Mark V



## Wayne Adam (Feb 4, 2012)

How much should I pay for a clean original 1963 Schwinn 26" Jaguar Mark V? It has the stainless fenders, slimline tank, original springer front end & four refector
rear rack. It is a pretty clean bike.
 Any help would be great,. sorry, no pix.................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## jimbo-1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> How much should I pay for a clean original 1963 Schwinn 26" Jaguar Mark V? It has the stainless fenders, slimline tank, original springer front end & four refector
> rear rack. It is a pretty clean bike.
> Any help would be great,. sorry, no pix.................Thanks, Wayne



i live in jersey to, it must be the jaguar on north jersey craigslist, asking $325.00, its not the cleanest jaguar,


----------



## bits n pieces (Feb 5, 2012)

*Pay what its worth to you*

If you feel its a $50 bike, pay $50. If you feel its a thousand dollar bike, Pay $1,000. A item is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. No one can really tell you what to pay .I picked up one for $40 missing tank and in rough shape. It was worth $40 to me. It wasnt worth the $100 he was asking to me however.


----------

